# Central Mountains Nebo Unit



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

I know these posts tend to get annoying, but I do have a few questions with the unit. My wife drew the rifle deer tag. We normally hunt the fishlake, and that's where my tag is so I have spent most of my scouting time there.

More or less I am curious about how much pressure this unit will see. Since it's my wife's tag I was thinking the southern part might be easier hiking for her, but that may also mean more pressure? I'm also guessing its deer population is lower the further south you go?

I'm sure the unit has a lot of private ground. Where will I run into most of it and what should I know?

Any insight willing to be shared as I start to familiarize myself with the unit would be appreciated.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

seeing it says, youre from nephi, i would guess you should already know the answers to your questions....

you will see helpers everywhere you go. the loop will be full of orange driving up and down the road. but if you arent picky on the size of buck, and drive enough miles, you should be able to kill one no problem. might even get lucky with a big one. i personally know a guy who killed a 185" deer a few years ago off the nebo loop at 10 a.m. the second morning of the hunt, like 50 yards off the road pushing does....

above levan has alot of acess, alot of public ground, and a few deer. if youre looking for an easier hunt, id start there. if you are looking for a more intense hunt, anyone of those big mountains has deer on them. they are all public land. bring a big spotting scope and expect competition. have fun


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah, it would seem that I should know this unit better as I do currently live in Nephi. Never hunted the mountain and have only driven the loop a handful of times. I always like learning new areas, but when you have a cabin else where that's usually where the time is trumped. 

Nebo is close to home and that should hopefully make it fun for the family to get to know better. My wife did shoot her first deer a few years ago. It was a lot of fun, hoping to make some more great memories.

Sounds like private doesn't get in the way too much then.


----------

